# Dianabol water retention



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys.  I want to run D-bol at 30mg per day for 4 weeks this summer.  I was also thinking of running armidex .5mg every third day while taking the dianabol.  Will this be enough to keep water retention to a minimum? Should I take more/less than that?  I would rather have 10 pounds of somewhat clean gains than 20-25 and have more than half of it be water.  Also, those of you who have run d-bol, did your face get bloated?  thanks to those who respond


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2011)

What test are you running with it?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

If you don't run test with the dbol you will lose nearly all of what you gain from the dbol that is just the way it goes.  Dbol does make you bloated somewhat.  A better choice would be to use turinabol with test this would be good lean mass gains.


----------



## GMO (Mar 19, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  I want to run D-bol at 30mg per day for 4 weeks this summer.  I was also thinking of running armidex .5mg every third day while taking the dianabol.  Will this be enough to keep water retention to a minimum? Should I take more/less than that?  I would rather have 10 pounds of somewhat clean gains than 20-25 and have more than half of it be water.  Also, those of you who have run d-bol, did your face get bloated?  thanks to those who respond



D-bol is a tough one not to get bloated on even when running an AI.  Your diet needs to be super clean, you need to drink TONS of H2O and cardio helps as well.  Even with all that in check, you will probably still hold a little water.  And, yes, you will def want to run it with test.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

alright thanks guys what would the d-bol vs. turinabol gains be?


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

Also I am definatley running test e Im just undecided on what to kickstart the cycle with.  Turinabol or dianabol.  What are the weight gain and strength gain differences?


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 19, 2011)

i ran dbol for 5 weeks got alot of water but lost alot of water on week 4 so wasnt bad the last week and half not much water at all... first 3 or so weeks was bad lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> i ran dbol for 5 weeks got alot of water but lost alot of water on week 4 so wasnt bad the last week and half not much water at all... first 3 or so weeks was bad lol


ahh alright man Im considering t-bol instead because of less bloating any experience with that?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

If you are worried about holding water go with the turinabol.  It will produce much drier lean mass gains.  Dbol is awesome.  It is one of my favorite compounds.  Dbol makes me feel great,  I get real strong while on it, and I usually put on a lot of weight.  You will hold water with dbol but if you drink lots of water and if you are not prone to it, it might not be that bad.  I never get really bloated on it just a little.  Turinabol will also give you great strength, decent gains that are all lean, and holding water is not a concern.  Turinabol sounds like what you are looking for IMO.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If you are worried about holding water go with the turinabol.  It will produce much drier lean mass gains.  Dbol is awesome.  It is one of my favorite compounds.  Dbol makes me feel great,  I get real strong while on it, and I usually put on a lot of weight.  You will hold water with dbol but if you drink lots of water and if you are not prone to it, it might not be that bad.  I never get really bloated on it just a little.  Turinabol will also give you great strength, decent gains that are all lean, and holding water is not a concern.  Turinabol sounds like what you are looking for IMO.  Let us know how it goes.


alright thanks.  Im just worried about getting extremely bloated and everyone wondering why I gained 20 pounds in a month and having them accuse me of juicing lol.  Id rather gain 10 clean pounds from the t-bol anyways.  thanks for the help man


----------



## xzoomzx (Mar 19, 2011)

winny and test is my fav


----------



## xzoomzx (Mar 19, 2011)

i never tried tbol but winny and test is very clean and would not require much pct which is always good


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 19, 2011)

xzoomzx said:


> i never tried tbol but winny and test is very clean and would not require much pct which is always good


alright I will consider that as well. thanks


----------



## GMO (Mar 20, 2011)

xzoomzx said:


> i never tried tbol but winny and test is very clean and would not require much pct which is always good



Would not require much PCT?  What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Anthony217gym (Jul 26, 2011)

*b-bol*

i was going to do some d-bol could you do something like clen to keep water weight down or would have to be an ai?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm currently running dbol at 30 mg and test at 500.  I'm also running 25 mg of aromasin ED and I'm still bloated.  my last e2 check came back 64.  But I wouldn't give up the dbol for anything.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 26, 2011)

tbol weak!  run the dbol!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah guys I ran the dbol for 4 weeks it worked well for me not too much bloating to be honest but great strength gains


----------



## TwisT (Jul 26, 2011)

Tbol is shit, man up and use dbol with an AI. problem solved

-T


----------

